# Breeding my purebred arabian mare



## lolo

I was just wondering if anyone knows of any great purebred arabian sires that have a solid western and or English background? I am thinking of breeding my mare "Without Xceptshahn RF". It's important the sire is of good quality obviously, but what is most important is a good solid mind and confirmation!!! 

Here are a couple of my mares achievements to give you guys an idea of what she excels at 

Reining 
Eastern Canadian Breeders - Champion Open Reining 2009 
Region 18 - Eastern Canadian - Open Reining Champion of 2010 
Brian Heaton Memorial Reining Series- Open Breed - Year End Open Champion 2009

Dressage 
Reserve Champ - Milestone summer show - Training level 3 - 2011 
Reserve Champ - Milestone summer show - Training level 4 - 2011 
Region 18 Championships - Top 4 - Training Level 4 - 2011 
Region 18 Championships - Champion Mare - Sport Horse in hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Are you looking at shipping semen?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

lolo said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows of any great purebred arabian sires that have a solid western and or English background? I am thinking of breeding my mare "Without Xceptshahn RF". It's important the sire is of good quality obviously, but what is most important is a good solid mind and confirmation!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of my mares achievements to give you guys an idea of what she excels at
> 
> Reining
> Eastern Canadian Breeders - Champion Open Reining 2009
> Region 18 - Eastern Canadian - Open Reining Champion of 2010
> Brian Heaton Memorial Reining Series- Open Breed - Year End Open Champion 2009
> 
> Dressage
> Reserve Champ - Milestone summer show - Training level 3 - 2011
> Reserve Champ - Milestone summer show - Training level 4 - 2011
> Region 18 Championships - Top 4 - Training Level 4 - 2011
> Region 18 Championships - Champion Mare - Sport Horse in hand.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you're still in Canada, you need to look for a Canadian sire. If you use one in the US you will have to use Frozen Semen due to import regs in Canada.


----------



## Golden Horse

Pictures of your mare? What do you want from the foal? It would make a difference to the stallions suggested. There are many many Arab stallions that have solid show records in both Western and English.

My favorite boy is in Canada, has an awesome mind and a show record under both saddles

*Empres PASB - Pure Polish Arabian stallion - *Empres PASB


----------



## dbarabians

Al Marah has several stallions that would meet your needs. Shalom


----------



## lolo

Golden Horse said:


> Pictures of your mare? What do you want from the foal? It would make a difference to the stallions suggested. There are many many Arab stallions that have solid show records in both Western and English.
> 
> My favorite boy is in Canada, has an awesome mind and a show record under both saddles
> 
> *Empres PASB - Pure Polish Arabian stallion - *Empres PASB



http://www.canadianarabianhorsesales.com/purebred-mares/without-xceptshahn-rf.html. This website has a few pictures of her. They aren't great photos to see her confirmation unfortunately. 
And I want to do either reining or dressage (possibly both if I got lucky) with the foal. My mare does both very well! But she does have a very alert personality so it's extremely important to choose a sire that has a more laid back attitude. Thank you for the sire recommendation!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524

lolo said:


> http://www.canadianarabianhorsesales.com/purebred-mares/without-xceptshahn-rf.html. This website has a few pictures of her. They aren't great photos to see her confirmation unfortunately.
> And I want to do either reining or dressage (possibly both if I got lucky) with the foal. My mare does both very well! But she does have a very alert personality so it's extremely important to choose a sire that has a more laid back attitude. Thank you for the sire recommendation!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm no expert but I have heard that the foals tend to inherit the mother's personality. Just something I've heard, could be totally false. The breeders here could tell you =)


----------



## dbarabians

It is true that the foal often inherits its mothers personality. However choosing a stallion that is not "hyper" will reduce the chances of having a " very hyper" foal. Shalom


----------



## squirrelfood

Genetics make them predisposed to be one way or the other, but they LEARN stuff from their dams. Which is why I won't breed a nasty tempered mare.


----------



## lolo

squirrelfood said:


> Genetics make them predisposed to be one way or the other, but they LEARN stuff from their dams. Which is why I won't breed a nasty tempered mare.


I definitely wouldn't consider her as having a "nasty" personality! She's got a great personality! Better then any arabian I've ever seen that's for sure, she's just alert, and in chaotic situations it can be hard to focus her attention back at me. but I do understand what you're saying, and that is why I am very carefully thinking about this. I'm having a hard time deciding whether i should buy or breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Could you handle losing your mare? It's rare but it is a very real possibility. If you can't handle the chance of losing her than your best bet is to buy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

lolo said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding whether i should buy or breed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did you have the mare for sale or have you just recently bought her? I see you are linking to a sales flyer for your pictures and info.

Honestly BUY, the chances of you breeding what you want are slim, believe me I know the temptation to breed, I have been there and back several times with my own Arab. My guilty fantasy is to breed her to a paint reiner and have a Pintabian reiner.

The chances of it happening, and the risks and costs involved mean that I would be better off buying something, then I can choose exactly what I want.


----------



## lolo

Golden Horse said:


> Did you have the mare for sale or have you just recently bought her? I see you are linking to a sales flyer for your pictures and info.
> 
> Honestly BUY, the chances of you breeding what you want are slim, believe me I know the temptation to breed, I have been there and back several times with my own Arab. My guilty fantasy is to breed her to a paint reiner and have a Pintabian reiner.
> 
> The chances of it happening, and the risks and costs involved mean that I would be better off buying something, then I can choose exactly what I want.



Well it's definitely something I am taking into consideration! That possibility has gone through my mind. But no she is not for sale, that is my coaches who I bought her from sale add. They just never took it down. And yes that's exactly what I'm going through! I am so back and forth on whether I want to buy or breed... But I am in no rush so I should probably stop stressing so much about it lol. But thank you for your imput! It's very much appreciated .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Since your mare is wellbred and has the conformation to win in various disciplines, if you have the money and time then breed that mare.
IMO we need more breeders in the arabian horse industry responsible ones not those that breed for the current trends we see come and go in the show ring.

I think Golden horse should breed her mare and I have let her know it numerous times.
The market has started to improve and those of us with good quality broodstock will be in demand.
I have been in the horse industry for decades and have seen the highs and lows numerous times. Shalom


----------



## Golden Horse

dbarabians said:


> I think Golden horse should breed her mare and I have let her know it numerous times.


I very nearly went for it this year, but prices are so low, I don't need a foal, I just can't justify adding to the Arab population here.


----------



## dbarabians

Golden Horse said:


> I very nearly went for it this year, but prices are so low, I don't need a foal, I just can't justify adding to the Arab population here.


My friend I cannot argue with you. Your reasoning is valid. Just consider it she is a good example of what this breed is in need of. Shalom


----------



## Golden Horse

The reality of Arab breeding in my area, from fb today



 J, I guess people showing are doing it because we love it. It's my thing! I don't drink, I don't vacation, I dont have any other hobbies. I can't imagine not showing. BUT we have sold almost all our mares and have a national champion colt who is 3 and still has not been bred. , we don't own a single Arabian mare for him. The tables have turned and the Arab industry is far more in the dumps than qh or paints. I sold my 2 paint rising yearlings for an average of $2200. I have a half Arabian yearling colt I can't even get $500 for.




 L, It is certainly discouraging. I been through the highs and the lows of the horse industry. Always said I would get out of the breeding end when it ceases to be fun. It ceased to be fun when you paid $1000 stud fee, got a colt, gelded him, broke him to ride and then sold him for $500. For a small breeder, it is disheartening to say the least.




 D, You pretty much summed up my thoughts James! I think it's important to be realistic about the industry, but at the same time stay involved for the love of it. Even horses selling for big dollar amounts are selling at a loss if you calculate what's gone into getting them to that point! Horses are my passion and I'll stick with them - likely not going to get rich off them anytime soon though! lol.




EDIT TO ADD:
It was this ad that prompted the conversation http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/4463051077.html it isn't just up here that things are bad.


----------



## dbarabians

You do not need to explain the market to me my friend. I am holding on to horses that should have been sold and am only breeding 2-4 a year. By the end of foaling I will have 35 horses. But having them trained and sticking to the price I have sold a few this year that were rescued. Shalom


----------



## Remali

I was going to suggest one of the Al-Marah stallions, or *Empres... as a couple of others on here have suggested. You can't go wrong with either of them!!


----------



## lolo

Remali said:


> I was going to suggest one of the Al-Marah stallions, or *Empres... as a couple of others on here have suggested. You can't go wrong with either of them!!


Thank you! Very helpful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lolo

Golden Horse said:


> The reality of Arab breeding in my area, from fb today
> 
> 
> 
> J, I guess people showing are doing it because we love it. It's my thing! I don't drink, I don't vacation, I dont have any other hobbies. I can't imagine not showing. BUT we have sold almost all our mares and have a national champion colt who is 3 and still has not been bred. , we don't own a single Arabian mare for him. The tables have turned and the Arab industry is far more in the dumps than qh or paints. I sold my 2 paint rising yearlings for an average of $2200. I have a half Arabian yearling colt I can't even get $500 for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L, It is certainly discouraging. I been through the highs and the lows of the horse industry. Always said I would get out of the breeding end when it ceases to be fun. It ceased to be fun when you paid $1000 stud fee, got a colt, gelded him, broke him to ride and then sold him for $500. For a small breeder, it is disheartening to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D, You pretty much summed up my thoughts James! I think it's important to be realistic about the industry, but at the same time stay involved for the love of it. Even horses selling for big dollar amounts are selling at a loss if you calculate what's gone into getting them to that point! Horses are my passion and I'll stick with them - likely not going to get rich off them anytime soon though! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT TO ADD:
> It was this ad that prompted the conversation Versace bred colt, 2014 Scottsdale Top Ten Halter it isn't just up here that things are bad.




This definitely makes sense! But the thing is for me, I would be keeping the foal it's entire life. So how much I could sell it for doesn't play a role in my decision. I love Arabians! I think that it takes a very patient and understanding person to train them and that's why do many people don't like them. But in truth, Arabians just want to be treated right. Many trainers aren't willing to do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

lolo said:


> This definitely makes sense! But the thing is for me, I would be keeping the foal it's entire life. So how much I could sell it for doesn't play a role in my decision. I love Arabians! I think that it takes a very patient and understanding person to train them and that's why do many people don't like them. But in truth, Arabians just want to be treated right. Many trainers aren't willing to do that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I understand that you think you want to keep it for life, but some more food for thought...Oh and some pics...

This is my old Arab mare Ace, who is now a pasture pet, and the nicest mare temperament wise, and such a blast to ride, I love this mare to bits, just which I had found her before she reached 17 years old.











I also own 3 daughters of Ace, one I bred and two I have bought in.





























Out of the 3, none are like their mother really, one I don't care for much, one I am ambivalent about, one I really really like. 

I agree it takes the right sort of person to understand and enjoy Arabs, but the over population issue is becoming a real problem in the breed.


----------



## lolo

Golden Horse said:


> I understand that you think you want to keep it for life, but some more food for thought...Oh and some pics...
> 
> This is my old Arab mare Ace, who is now a pasture pet, and the nicest mare temperament wise, and such a blast to ride, I love this mare to bits, just which I had found her before she reached 17 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also own 3 daughters of Ace, one I bred and two I have bought in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the 3, none are like their mother really, one I don't care for much, one I am ambivalent about, one I really really like.
> 
> I agree it takes the right sort of person to understand and enjoy Arabs, but the over population issue is becoming a real problem in the breed.




Hmm good point! All good things to think about. Thanks for your input! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Golden Horse isnt the first pic the mare that makes me drool? The second one looks good too. Shalom


----------



## Golden Horse

hehehe, the joys of wall to wall bay mares..

The first is Ace, the matriarch and retired now.

The second is Gracie, you want her, she could be bought...:wink:

The third, that is Emmy, the one that you have been eyeing up, not for sale


----------



## Khainon

i have been in the same situation..been wanting to breed my mare..yet do not want to add to the over population or risk her in the process...it's a hard choice...and she just turned 6..so..we have some time to consider it i think..


----------



## KigerQueen

I have seen that horse for sale for about 5 months now (from the clist ad). In arizona you can pick up a half decent arab for less than 1k. I spend $500 for my mare and she has no papers. That being said i could pick up one with alot better breeding for less than what i bought my mare for. I would like to thank the halter horse industry we have here for that. They breed SO many horses that are not built to do anything other than stand there and look purdy.

I have made the decision to not breed, ever. If i want a foal ill adopt from the last chance corral. I bet your mare is amazing but unless you are 100% guaranteed you have a home for the foal, or are keeping it i would not risk the mare, and the future of the foal.


----------



## KigerQueen

To add i know you PLAN on keeping your foal, but life happens, and when life happens some horses might get sold, so sell-ability is a factor. Dont breed the cute foal that only you want, because i can bet about a 3rd of the horses heading to slaughter are foals like that. 

And as Golden said, she might not produce a foal you like. The foal could turn out with the nastiest personality, or look nothing and act nothing like mom.


My mare was a broodmare (her udders indicate several foals and her girly parts look like she has had a few). This is frightening because my mare is winning no ribbons in the confo department. But she is very photogenic, ill give her that.


----------



## Khainon

KigerQueen said:


> I have seen that horse for sale for about 5 months now (from the clist ad). In arizona you can pick up a half decent arab for less than 1k. I spend $500 for my mare and she has no papers. That being said i could pick up one with alot better breeding for less than what i bought my mare for. I would like to thank the halter horse industry we have here for that. They breed SO many horses that are not built to do anything other than stand there and look purdy.
> 
> I have made the decision to not breed, ever. If i want a foal ill adopt from the last chance corral. I bet your mare is amazing but unless you are 100% guaranteed you have a home for the foal, or are keeping it i would not risk the mare, and the future of the foal.


huh? which horse have you seen for sale now? ::blinks:: mine certainly is not for sale lol


----------



## KigerQueen

The craigslist one posted a few pages back. 
Versace bred colt, 2014 Scottsdale Top Ten Halter

Here is a cuple more all under 1k.
Magnum Chall daughter

11yr old araibian horse

Horse 12 year old Arabian Mare for Sale

3 YO ARABIAN GELDING

Arabian Yearling Colt - Very Nice!


----------



## Speed Racer

Good thing that gelding is in AZ, otherwise I'd be far too tempted!


----------



## Golden Horse

Which one Speed, the three year old? Hubba Bubba, nice boy


----------



## Khainon

i want that 3 year old gelding..so..bad...aaargh..darn it why cant i make more money?! lol


----------



## Roux

Kiger - it is crazy how different the horse markets are in different states. Here you RARELY see ANY horse posted for less than $1000. And that is for un-registered un-broke run of the mill horses. 

I am stunned that the gelding you posed is listed at $500 - that same horse here would be listed at 2-3k for sure.


----------



## KigerQueen

Well this is arabian central. We have the scottsdale arabian horse show and a crap ton of breeders. there are a cuple of questionable studs for stud too (the are train wrecks and need to be geldings asap). Horses are going for somewhat cheap. this is the first time in 2 years that im seeing more horses over 1k than the cheap ones.

The market out here is saturated with crappy QH (thanks to the buses at the kuhl ranch), Casts off from the arabian show world, broken down, or slow runners from turf paradise, and LOTS of grades. Im waiting for the mini market to fall. I have seen 2 for under 1k and that is almost unheard of here.

QH
Project Horse
Quarter Horse for sale

TWH
Big Beautiful Black/White Paint Tennessee Walker Gelding

Appy
**GORGEOUS White Appaloosa Gelding**

Paint
2 yr. old Quarter Horse
DEAL ALERT! VIDEO! $750 TAKES HIM! APHA Palomino QUIET STUD
Grade?
Sweet Sorrel Mare
Gentle Gelding for Sale

Arab
Registered 2 year Arabian Gelding

This to me is heartbreaking because I have seen theses horses on here for a while, and i know someone who has no business owning them will get them (the charros in south phoenix love using arabs for horse tripping).

I used to want to breed Kiger Mustangs, and a part of me still doses but Then i look at all the horses showing up abused, starved, and dead in the news, as well as he falling market. I get sick to my stomach every time i pass TB foals in fields because i KNOW they are futureless foals, and it is seaming a lot more foals are like that.

OP i understand you want to breed your mare. I wanted to breed mine because i love her and would LOVE a foal out of her, but then i watched the market. Im not saying dont breed, its your mare and if you are determined to keep the foal then good, but market ability is ALWAYS important. Life happens, You could get sick, have an accident or have money issues making you unable to care for/keep one or both of your horses. Your mare would have a good chance from her show and breeding record. You need to make that foal just as marketable.


----------



## Remali

I say if someone wants to breed their mare, and have just one foal, why not? I would do it in a heartbeat if I still had my mare (the horse in my avatar, she passed away in 2008, she was 23). It's not so much the person wanting to breed one foal and keep the foal .... it is the many large show barns who breed and breed like crazy, and then dump unwanted foals at auctions.


----------



## Remali

Another stallion to consider.... Hesa Zee is a really nice stallion, reasonable stud fee. His foals are very nice. Terrific working western lines. In Minnesota.

Stallions Standing at Stud


----------



## Golden Horse

Remali said:


> I say if someone wants to breed their mare, and have just one foal, why not? I would do it in a heartbeat if I still had my mare (the horse in my avatar, she passed away in 2008, she was 23). It's not so much the person wanting to breed one foal and keep the foal .... it is the many large show barns who breed and breed like crazy, and then dump unwanted foals at auctions.


All foals add to the problem, every extra set of hooves on the ground is another one to the head count, 50 people breeding their beloved mare, or one breeder with 50 mares it is still 50 extra horses. So each and every breeding should be well thought out and planned, and all the possible pitfalls should be thought about, and then good decisions made.

Not including the OP in this, but so often the person who just wants a foal, they take their mare to the nearest horse with suitable equipment, and end up with a mediocre foal who is not really good for anything.


----------



## dbarabians

The problem is people breeding horses that they cannot afford to train and feed UNTIL they sell.
I have never had a problem selling a horse that has good conformation and is trained to saddle. I might have to keep the horse longer that I wanted to but I stick to my prices and take as much time as needed to find a good buyer. This is why there are 32 horses that I own. Shalom


----------



## Speed Racer

Golden Horse said:


> Which one Speed, the three year old? Hubba Bubba, nice boy


Yep, Golden. Lovely boy, and I have a real soft spot for bays.


----------



## Remali

Golden Horse said:


> All foals add to the problem, every extra set of hooves on the ground is another one to the head count, 50 people breeding their beloved mare, or one breeder with 50 mares it is still 50 extra horses. So each and every breeding should be well thought out and planned, and all the possible pitfalls should be thought about, and then good decisions made.
> 
> Not including the OP in this, but so often the person who just wants a foal, they take their mare to the nearest horse with suitable equipment, and end up with a mediocre foal who is not really good for anything.


Then, I guess, no one should breed at all? I disagree. I know some very reputable people who breed one or two foals a year, either they keep them (and, yes, they DO keep them), or already have someone who wants to buy. And, if for some reason that resulting foal should ever be for sale again, they buy them/take them back. But it's wrong to tell someone who wants to breed a possible replacement for their mare, or wants their mare to have a foal for them to raise and show or just to trail ride, that "it's wrong". I see more bad quality horses coming from the large big name breeders, they mass produce just because of so-and-so's show record, when too many of the halter horses today are of horrid quality with owners trying to create some crazy trend in conformation.

One thing I find curious, is there are so many other topics/threads on the forum regarding breeding.... yet only a few OP's are told to not breed their mares.... but it is OK for some other people to go ahead and breed their mare(s)?? I don't get that.


----------



## NdAppy

As far as I've seen _everyone_ that has posted thinking about breeding has been basically told to buy not breed. The ones that aren't told that already have their mares bred and at that point there is no point in saying anything as the deed is done.


----------



## Remali

Well, I find it rather hypocritical when one or two people who say you shouldn't breed and you should buy instead, support others who breed... and also have bred their own mare(s).... There are plenty of other threads where breeders are supported, one has to wonder why all the anti-breeding on this thread here, by people who have mares that have been bred.


----------



## Golden Horse

Remali said:


> Then, I guess, no one should breed at all?


Seeing as you were quoting me you may want to read what I actually said, not what you think I said.

I can't cut and paste being challenged technically, but what I said was that each and every breeding needs to be carefully thought about and planned, and I stand by that, too many people rush in, or don't consider the risks or implications. 

In this case I have suggested a stud that might work for the OP, but still I stand by the fact that for all sorts of reasons breeding does not always work out. I was lucky enough never to lose a mare or a foal, but find it ironic that my last born foal, my keeper, my everything, well I don't actually like her that much, there is nothing of her mother about her, I see nothing of her sire either. We don't gel, maybe we will later, or maybe I will sell her, because I find it very hard to work with a horse I don't like. I have only had one other here that I have felt like this about, and I don't know where it comes from, but it is there.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Remali said:


> Well, I find it rather hypocritical when one or two people who say you shouldn't breed and you should buy instead, support others who breed... and also have bred their own mare(s).... There are plenty of other threads where breeders are supported, one has to wonder why all the anti-breeding on this thread here, by people who have mares that have been bred.


There is more than what you are seeing, there is a large difference between those who get support for breeding their mare and those who are told that they are better off buying. The biggest difference is planning and preparation. Those who have researched extensively, have a mare of good quality that does a job very well and has very desirable traits, an owner prepared financially to take care of any costs that may arise and give the mare quality care, and a goal in choosing a stallion that compliments the mare to give a good chance to produce a foal of excellent quality for a particular future job. 

The ones that are told not to breed are: the ones wanting a particular color and their mare is of mediocre quality to begin with (majority of horses are mediocre or of lower quality), the ones that are in high school and want a cute foal but have no idea what they will do after graduation or how they will afford to feed a horse after moving out of the house, the ones that just have a poor quality mare with major faults or health issues, the ones who have a nice little mare and want a cute little baby and there so happens to be this stud nearby that is free/cheap, the ones who think they can make an easy buck selling a weanling of average breeding in today's market which is far from profitable... And lastly, the ones who do not have financial stability to afford regular and emergency vet care are told not to breed, if something goes wrong, it is the horses that suffer. 

Couple years ago, a forum member could hardly post any threads (especially ones with pictures) without it getting closed down by moderators. That particular member seemed proud to own two young "rescues" that even more than a year after owning these horses, they were severely underweight, they had no problem saying they couldn't afford the vet to geld the stud, couldn't seperate the mare from the stud and were so excited about a foal between these rescues. The community here was enraged that they so blissfully posted pictures of a mare that was severely underweight and pregnant... 

Poor choices in breeding happen all the time, every year multitudes of foals are born that will never have a good life. Some never make it a week after birth because the owners didn't do all that they should have, whether it was making sure they weren't breeding two frame carriers or carriers of known genetics diseases. It could be a lack of vet care to insure the foal got enough quality colostrum for a healthy immune system. The list goes on and on why selective and planned breedings are so vital. It is the life long future of a horse, giving the foal the best chance in life. A well bred horse (conformation, temperament and natural ability in a particular discipline) will always be desirable. Even if you have no plans to ever sell, something may happen to you or your finances which leaves no other option. We basically want owners to be fully aware of what they are desiring, educating them on horrible genetic diseases if needed so they double check their plans as no one wants to breed for a foal that will suffer/die because they wanted to breed this mare with a uterus to that stallion that can make babies with anything with a uterus. 

When you look through threads where someone is thinking of breeding, look for their reasons, plans for the future, quality of mare and level of care they provide and the quality of stallions they are considering (seems more often than not someone is selecting a stallion based on proximity to their location, color and cheap price).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

SunnyDraco said:


> There is more than what you are seeing, there is a large difference between those who get support for breeding their mare and those who are told that they are better off buying. The biggest difference is planning and preparation. Those who have researched extensively, have a mare of good quality that does a job very well and has very desirable traits, an owner prepared financially to take care of any costs that may arise and give the mare quality care, and a goal in choosing a stallion that compliments the mare to give a good chance to produce a foal of excellent quality for a particular future job.
> 
> The ones that are told not to breed are: the ones wanting a particular color and their mare is of mediocre quality to begin with (majority of horses are mediocre or of lower quality), the ones that are in high school and want a cute foal but have no idea what they will do after graduation or how they will afford to feed a horse after moving out of the house, the ones that just have a poor quality mare with major faults or health issues, the ones who have a nice little mare and want a cute little baby and there so happens to be this stud nearby that is free/cheap, the ones who think they can make an easy buck selling a weanling of average breeding in today's market which is far from profitable... And lastly, the ones who do not have financial stability to afford regular and emergency vet care are told not to breed, if something goes wrong, it is the horses that suffer.
> 
> Couple years ago, a forum member could hardly post any threads (especially ones with pictures) without it getting closed down by moderators. That particular member seemed proud to own two young "rescues" that even more than a year after owning these horses, they were severely underweight, they had no problem saying they couldn't afford the vet to geld the stud, couldn't seperate the mare from the stud and were so excited about a foal between these rescues. The community here was enraged that they so blissfully posted pictures of a mare that was severely underweight and pregnant...
> 
> Poor choices in breeding happen all the time, every year multitudes of foals are born that will never have a good life. Some never make it a week after birth because the owners didn't do all that they should have, whether it was making sure they weren't breeding two frame carriers or carriers of known genetics diseases. It could be a lack of vet care to insure the foal got enough quality colostrum for a healthy immune system. The list goes on and on why selective and planned breedings are so vital. It is the life long future of a horse, giving the foal the best chance in life. A well bred horse (conformation, temperament and natural ability in a particular discipline) will always be desirable. Even if you have no plans to ever sell, something may happen to you or your finances which leaves no other option. We basically want owners to be fully aware of what they are desiring, educating them on horrible genetic diseases if needed so they double check their plans as no one wants to breed for a foal that will suffer/die because they wanted to breed this mare with a uterus to that stallion that can make babies with anything with a uterus.
> 
> When you look through threads where someone is thinking of breeding, look for their reasons, plans for the future, quality of mare and level of care they provide and the quality of stallions they are considering (seems more often than not someone is selecting a stallion based on proximity to their location, color and cheap price).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:happydance: *AMEN!!!!* :happydance:


----------

